# Fehlermeldung JSP



## Guest (29. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Hab da ein Problem mit meiner JSP. Bekomme da ständig folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Application error occurred during request processing.
  Details: 	

  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: null
*
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das Problem liegt? Quellcode der JSP wie unten:

<%@ page import="javax.naming.*,javax.servlet.*,java.sql.*,java.util.*,com.sap.mw.jco.*,com.sap.ixult.jco.*,java.rmi.*,javax.ejb.*,com.sap.security.core.server.csi.util.StringUtils"%>


<%! String d;%>
<%! String erMsg; %>

<%

  d = (new java.util.Date()).toString();

  try
  {
	JCOServer obj = new JCOServer();
	obj.startServers();
  }
  catch (Exception e)
  {
	erMsg = e.getMessage();
  }

%>


<HTML>

<HEAD>
<link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='style.css'>
   <TITLE>JCO Server</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY link="#003366" vlink="#003366" alink="#FF9900">



<CENTER>
<H2> JCO Server </H2>
</CENTER>

<CENTER>



  <%=erMsg%>.
  </P>



  <HR SIZE="1px" COLOR="#000000" align="center" width="80%">
  </P>



  <%=d%>.
  </P>
 </CENTER>


</BODY>
</HTML>

Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus!


----------



## ms (30. Apr 2008)

Guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: null
> *
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das Problem liegt?


Er findet eine Klasse nicht.

ms


----------



## freez (30. Apr 2008)

Also bei dem geposteten Code und der spärlichen Fehlermeldung würde ich mal schauen, ob dein Problem nicht dort entsteht (ein Schuss ins Blaue sozusagen):


```
try
{
   JCOServer obj = new JCOServer();
   obj.startServers();
}
catch (Exception e)
{
   erMsg = e.getMessage();
}
```

evtl. mal mit einer Ausgabe im Catch Block arbeiten.


----------

